# my first ooth ANSER QUICK!



## zorak (Oct 28, 2005)

my mantis is laying her first ooth as i wright! she hasn`t had sex with a male, so i woun`t get any nimphs. anything i have to do?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

If she hasnt mated, leave it there or simply cut it off with a knife.


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you know what species it is? Some mantis will still have fertile ootheca if they have not mated, if they are a parthenogenetic species.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## zorak (Oct 28, 2005)

> Do you know what species it is? Some mantis will still have fertile ootheca if they have not mated, if they are a parthenogenetic species.Cheers,
> 
> Ian


shes a Sphodromantis lineola


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

I see, forget that then  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 28, 2005)

are there many parthenogenetic species?


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

I am not sure myself, I think the bruniella is, taumantis are semi parthenogenetic, and there are a few others, that I am not sure off hand.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

taumantis eh? Do they take longer to hatch (if not mated) or produce less mantis?


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

yup, and I believe all female.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

cool


----------

